# A Crucified Angel: A Blood Reaver Extract



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The very first extract of Blood Reaver is out now, and the first chapter is titled A Crucified Angel. Frakking excellent title :biggrin:


http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/a-crucified-angel.html


A broken angel, spindly Eldar aboard a burning ship of black sails and false bone, and the damage endured by the Night Lords for millennia. Awesome!.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I feel like it's too short to enjoy properly.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Now that was much too short for my liking. Can't wait for more .


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I feel like it's too short to enjoy properly.


For a Night Lords addict like myself its just the right length. Its not enough for me to become engrossed in and thus when it ended I wasn't screaming for more :grin:.

Looking forward to more as well, at least four new characters have been confirmed for the series. Variel the Flayer and Lucoryphus of the Bleeding Eyes are the two we know something about. Hound and Nonus are the two mysteries remaining.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

short...but sweet...good stuff!...ADB is simply awesome...after Soul Hunter, Throne of Lies and The Core, the progression of Night Lords stories has made me a HUGE fan!!...cant wait to get ahold of this one!

:smoke:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I wanted to post this here since its really funny, and a cool Night Lords moment from a second _Blood Reaver_ extract. The current BL catalog contains it.



Blood Reaver said:


> A voice came to him, carried on the crackling waves of the vox network.
> 'Soul Hunter,' it said.
> 'Stop calling me that.'
> 'Sorry. Uzas is eating the Errant's gene-seed.'
> ...


Hehe. Its good to see that the dark humor in _Soul Hunter_ carries onto _Blood Reaver_. Only two more weeks before I can pre-order it, and three before it will arrive  .

Lord of the Night


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Im certainly looking forward to this book. I think hes one of the best BL authors, and Im hoping he gets some of the more important HH books to do.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> For a Night Lords addict like myself its just the right length. Its not enough for me to become engrossed in and thus when it ended I wasn't screaming for more :grin:.
> 
> Looking forward to more as well, at least four new characters have been confirmed for the series. Variel the Flayer and Lucoryphus of the Bleeding Eyes are the two we know something about. Hound and Nonus are the two mysteries remaining.


Nonus is fairly neat, but Hound is superb.

(got a copy at BL Live and yes it's awesome, obviously)


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Mmmm epic teaser, cant wait for this book.


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Already have a copy of this waiting at home for me!!! Just need to finish Age of Darkness first! Lol!!


----------



## Viraxus (Mar 12, 2011)

Would love to read this extract but that little voice inside is insisting I wait for the books release...i can hold out...hopefully. Good to see that it seems to be maintaining the standard set by book 1.


----------

